# First setup



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 2630


Bought a Classic a couple of weeks ago but didn't set it up as was moving house on Thursday. Now i'm moved and unpacked have been dialling this in today. Getting about 28g coffee from 18g beans in 33 seconds but can't face any more coffee today so will resume in the morning. Been really interesting tasting the difference between all the extraction times.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a nice compact setup, with everything you need to make a nice coffee.

Enjoy the journey


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheers. I'm just using supermarket beans while getting the grinder adjusted but when I switch to my 'good' will it just be a fairly small change?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very tidy set up - didn't know Gaggia did a Hawai Five O special - must be very rare!







. Shouldn't need to change your grind too much with fresh beans - enjoy your set up.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Cheers. I'm just using supermarket beans while getting the grinder adjusted but when I switch to my 'good' will it just be a fairly small change?


Depends on the beans you are going to get but with the sort of 'weigh-in' & 'weigh-out' you are reporting it shouldn't be too much of a change.

Enjoy your results.


----------

